# Used 800 outy



## bux2dux (Sep 30, 2013)

So I purchased my first can am back in October, 800 outy so since its winter time I decided to take the plastics all off to hydrodip and do all the maintenance to it while its bare. What I have found is some people just shouldn't work on things. I went to change the spark plugs and when I pulled the boot off the rear cylinder, the plug was finger loose. I went to the front cylinder and it was the same. ***? I can't believe it even ran like that. Another thing is they stripped out the drain plug on the front differential and the fill plugs were so tight I had to use a four ft cheater bar. Needless to say I thought it had power before, problem fixed. Now am anxious for warm weather muddin and river riding!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Xparent Red Tapatalk 2


----------

